# stock photos



## MoPB82 (25. Juli 2003)

ich suche hq bilder und es gab hier mal ne liste mit links aber ich find sie net mehr und bei suchen kommt auch nix =(


kann mir einer helfen ??? *lieb guck* =)

thx


----------



## MoPB82 (25. Juli 2003)

hab bei suche doch was gefunden ... aber ein paar eurer lieblings url s wären schon sweet >)


----------



## Leola13 (25. Juli 2003)

Hai,

den Beitrag ein bisschen weiter unten hast du schon gesehen oder ??

zefa.de   getty-images.de

Ciao


----------



## Jan Seifert (26. Juli 2003)

Photocase
URL: http://www.photocase.de/
Auswahl an Bildern: relativ viele (~1300) / Tendenz: steigend
Auflösung der Bilder: ausreichend bis hoch
Einschränkungen, Sonstiges: Download auf 5 pro 24h begrenzt (lässt sich durch Einsenden eigener Bilder erhöhen)

Philip's House Of Stock Photography
URL: http://www.photo.net/stock/
Auswahl an Bildern: sehr hoch (288431 am 27. April 2002) / Tendenz: unbekannt
Auflösung der Bilder: sehr hoch
Einschränkungen, Sonstiges: keine

Freeimages
URL: http://www.freeimages.co.uk/
Auswahl an Bildern: relativ viele / Tendenz: unverändernd
Auflösung der Bilder: hoch
Einschränkungen, Sonstiges: keine

Zuadobank
URL: http://www.zuadobank.com/
Auswahl an Bildern: viele (2468 am 29.09.2001) / Tendenz: unverändernd
Auflösung der Bilder: ausreichend bis hoch
Einschränkungen, Sonstiges: keine

FreeStockPhotos.com
URL: http://www.freestockphotos.com/
Auswahl an Bildern: überschaubar / Tendenz: unverändernd
Auflösung der Bilder: gering bis ausreichend
Einschränkungen, Sonstiges: dezentes Label des Anbieters (die URL)

Images Of The World
URL: http://www.imagesoftheworld.org/
Auswahl an Bildern: relativ viele (~1800) / Tendenz: steigend
Auflösung der Bilder: ausreichend bis hoch
Einschränkungen, Sonstiges: keine

dieBlende
URL: http://www.dieblen.de
Auswahl an Bildern: sehr wenig (307 am 27. April 2002) / Tendenz: steigend
Auflösung der Bilder: hoch
Einschränkungen, Sonstiges: keine

Thinkstock
URL: http://www.thinkstock.com/
Auswahl an Bildern: sehr viele / Tendenz: unverändernd
Auflösung der Bilder: relativ gering
Einschränkungen, Sonstiges: Wasserzeichen (ist allerdings "freundlich" im unteren Teil des Bildes angebracht)

GettyImages
URL: http://www.gettyimages.com/
Auswahl an Bildern: k.A. / Tendenz: steigend
Auflösung der Bilder: gering
Einschränkungen, Sonstiges: Wasserzeichen (wie bei Thinkstock klein im unteren Teil)

Stock-Photography des ungarischen Design-Portals Inertia (u.a. Herausgeber des Visual Culture 2001-Buches)
URL: http://stock.d2.hu/, http://inertia.d2.hu/
Auswahl an Bildern: viele (3513 am 14. Mai 2002) / Tendenz: steigend
Auflösung der Bilder: hoch
Einschränkungen, Sonstiges: keine

* Und dann noch ein Hinweis:
Achtet in jedem Fall auf die Copyright- und Nutzungs-Hinweise. Habe ich jetzt selbst nicht bei allen der hier geposteten Seiten gemacht, deshalb informiert Euch besser vorher. Nicht jedes Photo, das als Stock-Photo ausgewiesen ist, dürft in allen Bereichen frei benutzen. *


----------

